# Fry in Microwave oven?



## sankum (Apr 30, 2008)

Yetserday I was short  of Oil for deep frying so used my microwave over to fry chips. Donno what happened but with in few sec it was giving  some weird sound and smoke started coming. I was scared and stoped the oven. Can anyone suggest me how to fry in microwave without facing these problems?


----------



## DramaQueen (Apr 30, 2008)

*I think you're heading for trouble if you try to fry in your microwave oven.  This appliance is not meant for frying.  Stick to using your stovetop, especially for deep frying.  The oil will heat to a dangerous temperature and will easily ignite in your microwave.   READ YOUR MANUAL!!!*


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree.  The microwave is not a place to deepfry any foods.


----------



## Calya (Apr 30, 2008)

I would not try to fry stuff in the microwave. When we were kids, my sister tried to "bake" cookies in the microwave and that was scary enough.


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 30, 2008)

If you are trying to make something like "potato chips", you can *bake* them in the microwave quite easily, but you can't fry them.  The chips come out a little crispier if you do them in/on a browning element, otherwise between paper towels is sufficient.


----------



## mbasiszta (May 1, 2008)

*Brown & Crisp Bags*



mcnerd said:


> If you are trying to make something like "potato chips", you can *bake* them in the microwave quite easily, but you can't fry them. The chips come out a little crispier if you do them in/on a browning element, otherwise between paper towels is sufficient.


Some time ago, I bought some "Brown and Crisp Bags", which are kind of like
a reusable microwave popcorn bag. The set came with a plastic rack that
holds the bag off the bottom of the microwave.

These bags are certainly not for gourmet cooking (anyone out there disagree?), 
but cooking left over french fries in a bag actually will crisp up
the fries, rather than making them into cardboard which normal microwaving
will do to them.

Just another option for the cook, or for starving teenagers in the house.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 2, 2008)

Well, Sangeeth - regardless of whether you mean the "chips" (American equivalent of English "crisps") or the English chips (equivalent of American French Frys) - the microwave is not an appropriate tool to produce either. It is simply not an appropriate tool to use for deep frying for several reasons. 

And, IMHO - you're lucky that all you got was strange sounds and some smoke!


----------



## mbasiszta (May 2, 2008)

[snip And, IMHO - you're lucky that all you got was strange sounds and some smoke![/quote]
Amen!


----------



## jasonr (May 4, 2008)

I misread the thread title, and thought you said "fly" in the microwave. Made me think of the movie, The Fly. I'm just glad your food is safe and unmutated.


----------

